

Where do you ask business related questions to get answered? - deltapoint

I am wondering what the aggregate amount of money small businesses spend on advertising in America is. Does anybody know the answer, where I could find that information, or where I could find people who would know. Thanks in advance.
======
jacobscott
If you're a college student, a great resource is are the librarians at your
libraries. Their job includes having a grasp on where to find this kind of
information.

For one off questions of this type, I find yahoo answers and ask metafilter to
be great. I personally don't know where you would start, but someone on those
sites probably does.

------
fnazeeri
eMarketer has it
[http://www.emarketer.com/SiteSearch.aspx?arg=small+business+...](http://www.emarketer.com/SiteSearch.aspx?arg=small+business+advertising+spend&src=search_go_welcome)

If you contact me through my blog (altgate.com) I can track that number down
for you...

------
sachinag
LinkedIn Answers might also be good for it. Although I bet eMarketer has the
number.

------
epi0Bauqu
Why don't you ask the small business administration?

